# Brancher imprimante sur Livebox par USB ?



## pat734 (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour.
Je souhaite partager mon imprimante et je souhaiterai la brancher sur ma Livebox Sagem sur la prise USB. Donc je passerai par la Livebox pour imprimer.
Cela est il possible ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

J'avais cherché à un moment mais je n'avais pas trouvé de solution.....


----------



## Zyrol (18 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas possible. ce port USB sert &#224; connecter un ordinateur &#224; la livebox.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Ce n'est pas possible. ce port USB sert à connecter un ordinateur à la livebox.


 

Sachant qu'il ne vaut mieux pas en brancher........vive l'ethernet


----------



## Zyrol (18 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sachant qu'il ne vaut mieux pas en brancher........vive l'ethernet



oui bien sur !
moi perso je dis vive free  mais là c'est un autre sujet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2007)

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil?


----------

